# Will I recover



## Mema (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi I'm new here. I developed dp exactly 3 months ago after smoking some synthetic cannabis. Ive only smoked about four times before that. But that last time is when I had a bad trip. It literally happened in a split second after I smoked, I thought I died and my soul just freaked out. My husbad was with me, he calmed me down and told me that im just really high and it will go away. Since then I've been in this dp dr state. It's constant it's worse at my work and when I'm alone. Im afraid I will never recover. Please I need some support and advice. Thanks


----------



## peterdell (Feb 3, 2011)

I have to work in my project to in submit of the last semester in BE. So I have to 70 % complied project and more work to continue it. So I have that time to electric light is off. So I have not to store my all the data. After light to come and my PC to start all the data automatically to recover it.


----------

